# new fish room



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have decided to try my hand at breeding a few fish. We had a few left over tanks from my sons upgrading to bigger tanks. I also picked up a few from fellow members. So mts has started. This is where we are at now. We got some wood from my work free. We used what left over equipment we had to get a few tanks going. We need to buy some more equipment to get more tanks going. Right now we have sucessfully breed endlers. Working on angel fish. Going to try tiger barbs. Also planning on bnp.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

*New Fish *

This is the pair of black Angel's that I picked up from the auction. They're doing great.










And here are the other angel's I picked up from a fellow member that look to be ready to breed within a day or two!


















Albino BNP's! not to sure if there are any eggs in there but he has been guarding that cave for about 5-6hours










Tiger Barbs! getting ready to be separated to breed.










Beautiful Female Killis looks ready to breed not to sure at the moment she has been hiding in the java moss


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome! Looks good, good luck, especialy with the killies - I just love mine.

I hope you have better luck with side-ways tanks than I do. I find them frustrating to work on.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Were those the 3 black Angelfish?  Might be mine! Good luck! I always wanted to start one of these :0


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

No they were the young breeding pair that spawn every 10 days. So here is hoping.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool project! Good luck with the breeding


----------



## bigman (Dec 13, 2010)

I have fish equipment to sell..filters, heaters, Ocean Clear and Pep filters.. also little giant pumps and bits and pieces. I used to have a similar setup in the basement like yours but I am moving so need to unload.
Let me know what you need and I will send you some photos.
My email is: [email protected] or text me at 604-347-7042
thank you


----------

